
China’s Tighter Grip on Hong Kong Shakes City’s Business World - ngcc_hk
http://nytimes.com/2020/05/22/business/hong-kong-business-china.html
======
ngcc_hk
Ignore the politics but concentrate the risk of foreign business and money
flow via Hong Kong. Good luck. You need it.

